# Feminized vs. Autoflowering?/!



## widairyfarms (Nov 14, 2014)

What is the difference between feminized seeds and autoflowering seeds? I am looking into making a purchase to get some good gen into my grows. Thanks
 WDF


----------



## Bswe22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Feminized seeds are supposed to be guaranteed female plants and auto flowering seeds will automatically flower on their own without needing to change to a 12/12 light schedule. That's what I always thought, I'm sure I will get corrected if I'm mistaken.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

Autoflowering strains are exactly that. They flower regardless of the light schedule. When I ran Autos, I kept the lights on 24/7.

Feminized seeds imo are hermie seeds. The breeder will take a female and stress her until she produces male flowers and pollen. The pollen is collected and distributed on to non-stressed females and feminized seeds are made. Personally I don't mess with fem seeds but I have seen a ton of successful grows that used fem seeds.


----------



## widairyfarms (Nov 14, 2014)

Do you need to switch from MH to HPS or just go with one or the other? Are they more difficult to grow from seed or is it all the same?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

widairyfarms said:


> Do you need to switch from MH to HPS or just go with one or the other? Are they more difficult to grow from seed or is it all the same?



Are you referring to Autos or Fems?

If you're referring to Autos: start with the MH for first 3 weeks then switch to HPS. Autos can NOT be cloned(edit) in the traditional sense.

If you're referring to Fems: run'em just like you would any other strain.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2014)

If you are wanting to keep your strains going via cloning I would stay away from autos. They can't be cloned so even if you get a semi good one you can't hang on to it like regular photo period strains.


----------



## widairyfarms (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not to the cloning stage or reproducing seeds yet. So autos sound like the ticket for now with my small grow. Thanks for the clarification. Also aren't autos shorter term to harvest as well?
WDF


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 14, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Autos can NOT be cloned.





Hamster Lewis said:


> They can't be cloned so even if you get a  semi good one you can't hang on to it like regular photo period  strains.




Sure they can but it requires doing tissue culture.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> Sure they can but it requires doing tissue culture.



If I was going to go through the trouble of tissue cultures I sure wouldn't do it for Autos. I have never grown or smoked an auto that was better than B smoke.  Jmo


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> Sure they can but it requires doing tissue culture.



Now why would I bother with that? lol. Especially for an Auto...lol.


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 14, 2014)

You guys said autos "can not be cloned" when clearly they can. I was just correcting your misinformation.

Whether or not you would want to TC with an auto is irrelevant.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

widairyfarms said:


> I'm not to the cloning stage or reproducing seeds yet. So autos sound like the ticket for now with my small grow. Thanks for the clarification. Also aren't autos shorter term to harvest as well?
> WDF



Not really imo. With clones it can be done in the same amount of time. 3 weeks veg, 9 weeks flower = 12 weeks total or 84 days. Most Autos say 90 to 110 days total.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> You guys said autos "can not be cloned" when clearly they can. I was just correcting your misinformation.
> 
> Whether or not you would want to TC with an auto is irrelevant.



One of those guys huh? Pretty sure you knew what we meant.

I edited my post.....happy?


----------



## widairyfarms (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm looking at single seed centre since it got good feedback.I'm looking at an auto paradise acid. I'm looking for a sativa type high(good energy, not a couch ridden high. any suggestions would be cool. Remember indoor grow and small sq. ft  but height is up to four or five ft high. However it has to be able to go with just a 250w hid. I will probably only have room for one really nice plant if it bushes out the way it should(another reason to go auto). Like I said auto more energetic high, open to suggestions. 
Thanks
WDF


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> You guys said autos "can not be cloned" when clearly they can. I was just correcting your misinformation.
> 
> Whether or not you would want to TC with an auto is irrelevant.



Oh you are definitely one of those guys huh.   It wasn't stated but it was implied that by cloning we are talking about by traditional means.  I also don't think it is irrelevant to mention that autos are not worth the trouble to TC them.  Hell,  quite a few peeps here have enough trouble with basic cloning techniques.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> One of those guys huh? Pretty sure you knew what we meant.
> 
> I edited my post.....happy?



There are always people like this who want to get into semantics.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

widairyfarms said:


> I'm looking at single seed centre since it got good feedback.I'm looking at an auto paradise acid. I'm looking for a sativa type high(good energy, not a couch ridden high. any suggestions would be cool. Remember indoor grow and small sq. ft  but height is up to four or five ft high. However it has to be able to go with just a 250w hid. I will probably only have room for one really nice plant if it bushes out the way it should(another reason to go auto). Like I said auto more energetic high, open to suggestions.
> Thanks
> WDF



Mannnnnn, with a 250w HPS you could easily rock out 2 smallish photoperiod girls. The only reason I keep pushing for the photoperiod strains is i've been down the Autoflower road before, I watched Hamster go down the exact same road before. We were both disappointed.  We have made those mistakes and can try to prevent you from making the same mistakes we did.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2014)

Running an 8 week flowering strain from clone can get you harvested just as fast as Auto strains.  2 weeks veg, flip,  and flower. Done in 70 days... And you get to hang on to your genetics for as long as you like without trying to do tissue cultures on autos.  When I first started growing I thought I would only grow autos until I realized there are way better genetics and other perks with regular phot strains.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 14, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Feminized seeds imo are hermie seeds. The breeder will take a female and stress her until she produces male flowers and pollen. The pollen is collected and distributed on to non-stressed females and feminized seeds are made. Personally I don't mess with fem seeds but I have seen a ton of successful grows that used fem seeds.



Since autoflowers are also feminized, does that mean that they are hermie seeds too?
Are regular seeds the most genetically stable and produce more potent pot than feminized or autoflower seeds?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

Surfer Joe said:


> Since autoflowers are also feminized, does that mean that they are hermie seeds too?


 *Technically yes.*


Surfer Joe said:


> Are regular seeds the most genetically stable and produce more potent pot than feminized or autoflower seeds?


*More stable-yes. More potent-not necessarily. Autos don't compare in potency imho*


----------



## widairyfarms (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm looking to just grow some decent smoke. Not to sell, just to use for a while and enjoy my hard work. I don't know if you know the 50 an eight club but that's what I've smoked a few times better I was not in the right condition to appreciate it. You have to ride the dragon sometimes. Do you think that a common sense intelligent person can home grow a good auto better that what you buy? I don't smoke schwag.
WDF


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 15, 2014)

mmm nice to see you around wdf there are various opinions on autos dealing with potency size and being able to clone and things like that. Really i do truly believe its all opinion I have smoked autos that easily hung with some 12/12 strains out there. Now there are also different aspects dealing with the different plants. I have never had a autoflowering plant hermi on me just the way it is i have never had it happen it may happen and i assume it does but till this day has not happened to me. I am on a 12/12 run and was without light for a few days and I have checked all plants and out of five females it seems one did hermi on me and these are 12/12 genetics like i said not saying one is better than the other because i do love both and both are alot of fun for me to grow. But can you grow really nice nugs with autos and have a fun time doing it oh yea man hope this helps you a bit.


----------



## widairyfarms (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah I am happy with good nugs, the finest will have to wait till I get a full time job. I'm starting school in this spring. If I run autos or good bag I can dial in my other ends ie, nutes, soil, lighting.
 Thanks
 WDF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2014)

I recommend going with photoperiod seeds, too.  Understand that the only thing that makes the cannabis flower with any kind of light schedule is because quality sativa and indica strains have been crossed with ruderalis, basically ditch weed with little to no THC or other cannabinoids.  You simply will not get the potency or the yield from autos that you will get from photoperiod seeds.  I think this is more important when growing in a small space than a large one.  With az small space and only 1-2 plants, you are going to want the best producing and the best potency you can get.

I have grown out several autos through the years that I have gotten as freebies.  I have never been the slightest impressed with anything when compared with reg plants.


----------



## widairyfarms (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the information. Quick=ehh . . .. , TLC=Goooooooood.
Do I got that about right?
WDF


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 15, 2014)

mmm i do agree with thg though I have been growing for years and still havent cloned a plant yet because most of my grows were af's so 12/12 would train you how to do things right from the get go but nothing wrong with an auto here or there lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 16, 2014)

widairyfarms said:


> Yeah I am happy with good nugs, the finest will have to wait till I get a full time job. I'm starting school in this spring. If I run autos or good bag I can dial in my other ends ie, nutes, soil, lighting.
> Thanks
> WDF


 
 Actually, the finest will have to wait until you have experience under your belt--even the best equipment on earth will not produce dank unless the person growing knows what they are doing.  While your equipment is very important, nothing can take the place of knowledge and experience.  Conversely, even with the best equipment and tons of knowledge you cannot make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.  In other words to get dank, you have to start with quality genetics.  Right now, as you are just learning, we are trying to help you make your grow as fruitful as possible.   

 Running autos and dialing in your room do not exactly go hand in hand.  Autos only live a specific amount of time.  Any stress, anything that is not right in your growing space will affect the potency and the yield.  Unlike photoperiod plants you do not have the luxury of time to correct mistakes and get the plant healthy again.  Are you happy with buying new seeds every grow?  

With bagseed, you take the chance (and they are great) of getting hermies and having a totally harvest totally seeded with worthless seeds.

 When you consider the options, buying good genetics is well worth it.  If you decide on going with autos, learn everything you can about growing them as they do not like stress.


----------

